# Sir Geraint broken up



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

I see in today's Sunday Telegraph a medium sized article on the scrapping of the RFA Sir Geraint. It is being dismantled in Pakistan in contravention of an international agreement that bans the trade of hazardous waste to developing countries - she was "riddled with asbestos". The MOD said that the sale of the ship went through so many hands that it all got "slightly messy"!


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

gadgee said:


> The MOD said that the sale of the ship went through so many hands that it all got "slightly messy"!


How convenient for the MOD!


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Apparently Babcocks Disposals (the Company contracted to sell ex MoD Ship and Equipment) Sold Sir Geraint with a Contract clause saying the new owners are not permitted to Break-up the vessel for so many years. But the first purchasers swiftly sold her and she was broken up by the new buyers because the contract was not transferrable between owners. In a nutshell!


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Asbestos*

Instead of allowing Greenpeace to highjack shipbreaking with there usual dodgy soundbites, I feel the Department for International Development should use a small part of the millions it spends on consultants to set up properly trained asbestos disposal units in the main shipbreaking areas. Old ships should be recycled into scrap. The shipbreaking industry does a job that is needed, in the same way as undertakers do. Both jobs are sad, but needed.

Fred


----------

